# Angels of Vengeance Lord Tiberias



## Stu Phoenix (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey good folks of Heresy!

Just finished this guy over the weekend and thought I'd let you all have a spy, the idea was to create from bitz, a Company Master or such like for the Angels of Vengeance:
















With that in mind I wanted him to be quite powerful looking, like a miniature dreadnought and wield a mighty 2 handed hammer, at the same time I also wanted him to be wearing the signature robes of the Dark Angels but in red as I feel this best reflects the AoV iconography. This posed the question, how to make robed marine in terminator armour with fairly average greenstuffing skills?
Well I think I succeeded fairly well, without further ado I'll let you see him! 




























Thanks for looking! 

P.S I actually took pictures throughout the conversion process If anyone's interested, to save me time linking to them individually I'd ask you to go here:
http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/...&req=user&user=54609&op=view_album&album=6527
and set sort by upload date, ascending, at the bottom of the page for the right chronology.

P.P.S if anyone has any questions about his creation/painting, please feel free to ask!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is a stunning paint job. The lanterns look very realisitic, and the GS work on the robes is excellent. Those shoulder pads are cool also, a very good idea. I think I have a few spare dread leg plates floating around. I might give it a go.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome mate, have some +rep


----------



## Stu Phoenix (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, I actually stole the idea myself from other conversions I've seen.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Most impressive.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, that's pretty cool!!


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

that looks great!!!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah he looks cool. If I had to critique anything I'd say the combination of giant shoulders and power armour legs makes him a little top heavy but for some reason that only seemed apparent from the side. 

Either way he still looks excellent and you can have some rep from me too.


----------



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

I love the shoulderpads too! I think they kind of look like an anvil in that first pic, epecially with the hammer XD Excellent work!


----------



## Stu Phoenix (Jul 23, 2011)

Asamodai said:


> Yeah he looks cool. If I had to critique anything I'd say the combination of giant shoulders and power armour legs makes him a little top heavy but for some reason that only seemed apparent from the side.
> 
> Either way he still looks excellent and you can have some rep from me too.


Ye this was a concern, as I had originally intended to use the microarts conversion crusader legs but they'd have been £10 just for that 1 pair that I wanted, I think it turned out well despite this and he's still actually the same height as a normal terminator atleast.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

He looks awesome bud! This is a great conversion. That giant, gob-smackin hammer just screams "For the Emperor!" :biggrin: The 'fairly average' greenstuff work looks pretty darn good as well. Fine job!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Beautifully rendered. Makes me want to go home and try it myself...you know if I had that kind of talent lol


----------

